# For those who celebrate...



## Lilmizflashythang (Dec 25, 2013)

Firstly, I'd like to wish all the Chronners a Merry Christmas, and hope you all have a Happy New Year.


Secondly, I'd like to know what sff-ish items you got for the holidays. I'll start. Got a couple of hard cover Dean Koontz books, including his newest.


Your turn.


----------



## SevenStars (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you too 

I got a copy of Dune by Frank Herbert, an oldie to some but I have never read it before - looking forward to it


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 25, 2013)

I got oodles of sf stuff 

Chris Hadfield's biography
An Iain Banks Culture novel and a Neil Gaiman novel. 
A Dr Who jigsaw and a dvd of some David Tennant episodes. 
A Muse live album, featuring loads of the songs that make me think of my Abendau world. 

 Happy me.  

Oh and I got Mr Springs a marvel Thor t-shirt to even the score a little!

@sevenstars, Dune is excellent!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 25, 2013)

SFF wise, I did get an awesometastic long top/dress with prints of Batwoman, Supergirl and Catwoman on. It's amazing.

I also received the investigatory book on the Enfield Poltergeist -- I found it in the library way back and used it for my Masters dissertation screenplay. No matter how skeptical I am, I love a good ghost story and this is an interesting and well written book.

Less SFF I also got clothes and a snood (yeah, I had no idea either, but it's a neck/nose warmer!) and the second series of Columbo, yey!!


----------



## alchemist (Dec 25, 2013)

My underling at work got me Game of Thrones, the book! 

That's the only SFF present I got.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Dec 26, 2013)

Yep, _Dune_ is a total classic, amazing book (and film).

I got lots of amazon tokens; have just used one to buy the Hobbit extended DVD.


----------

